# Best Rest for hunting and 3D?



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive got a QAD on my matrix now ..switch from a trophy taker and abosolutly love it with no issues ... they had issues early on with a spring defect but that was resolved. I will buy this release for every hunting bow i ever shoot .. or ill buy the old faithfull trophy takers.


----------



## 3d-deerhunter (Feb 5, 2011)

Ive got a QAD on my D350. Ive had it on there for about a year with no problems. I will also be puting it on my new invasion


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a limbdriver on my primary bow and a Spott Hogg Whammy on the other both work great (and with Fobs)

Setting up my sons 2nd bow (Craze) keeping him with the Qad

If I were to look at any other rest the Kaz-away looks very sweet


----------



## bbcobra (Dec 12, 2009)

I was looking at the QAD, the limb driver and the ripcord wheh shopping for a drop away last year. I went with the ripcord code red. They are popular around where I am and I saw very few field failures listed when searching. Mine was a breeze to setup and tune. I really like it.


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

+1 on the ripcord


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

+2 on the Ripcord Code Red.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Limbdriver pro v


----------



## hokiehunter (Sep 9, 2003)

Ive used the trophy taker, QAD and limbdriver and prefer the Limbdriver


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I do like the QAD


----------



## lenwood17 (Jul 11, 2009)

I use a limbdriver on my Cardiac and love it for performance. I miss the containment of my Muzzy Zero Effect I have on my G2


----------



## screaminbulls1 (Feb 3, 2011)

+3 for the ripcord red


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

forget the limbdriver, the trophy taker smack down is a better rest, I have both and the smack down is just made better.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

I have tried all three TT Smackdown, QAD HDX,and the Limbdriver Pro V, and I believe the Smackdown is the best of those three.


----------

